# Brisbane City - A Stunning Landscape Timelapse



## x1n30 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
I've never posted before, but I've lurked for a while.

Thought I'd share this pretty amazing timelapse of Brisbane City at sunset:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9XGENjXmu4

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 8, 2012)

Wonderful! Wish I was there. 8)


----------



## xROELOFx (Jan 8, 2012)

nice timelapse, with lovely colours at the end! but, i think you should increase the framerate a bit.


----------



## K3nt (Jan 9, 2012)

That was cool. I've been trying to do one of these too, but so far no luck. My timer crapped out after 2 hours then continued after 3 hours again. I think my dogs are involved somehow. ???


----------



## Harles99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## x1n30 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, guys!
Yeah, initially, photos were at an interval of 2 seconds, but as the light grew less and less, it made its way all the way up to 30 seconds, so by the end the photos are fairly frame-y. My apologies


----------

